# The life of Delilah and Hershey



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello everyone on RO. I am creating a blog for my babies!

This is the two of them, Hershey is the one closest to the black box, other is Delilah.






This is Delilah, She is a mini rex, they were both born April 3rd 2010. Note- even though I say she, we discovered Delilah is a male. (and yes I will continue to say her/she) Our breeder told us they were both females, but we got them when they were very young, too early actually.





Hershey is very shy, and I only have that picture of her, so I will take some more tonight and put them on 

I will also put on pictures of their cage.

Today the girls and I had a relaxing day, first I fed them, then I took them inside when they were done eating. They played all day, and had a few naps in front of the fan.

Talk to you all later  
Delilah, Hershey & Miria


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi all,
I realized now, I forgot to introduce myself, My name is Miria, (mer eye uh) and I am one of the younger members on RO. I've had bunnies my whole life and my parents have had bunnies for over 30 years. I've had lops,and lots of dwarves and these are my first mini rexes.

I also wanted to say I didn't get a chance to take pictures tonight, left my camera at my grandmothers and it's very rainy outside so I didn't feel like going back out to the hutch again. Today is an exciting week for me and the buns, they are getting a new roof for their outdoor hutch!! This roof is very overdue.. There is a large hole we have to make sure is covered with boards everyday, and the hinges are broken so there is a chance if it is extremely windy, the roof can slide down. Delilah has escaped before and was gone for a few hours. I was outside the hutch crying for her to come back and she hopped out of the woods over to me  Good thing she knows her name!! :big wink: 

Thats all for today! Post more tomorrow! 
Miria, Delilah and Hershey :brownbunny


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi from Saskatchewan. Your bunnies are cute.


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks, I love them with my life


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 22, 2010)

I did your blog link wrong so it's not working correctly. And because of your username I can't send you a Pm, unless maybe you send me 1 first. 


I'll do it again.
[*url=http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=60508&forum_id=6]The life of Delilah and Hershey[*/url]

Copy then remove the *'s


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh, okay. thank you


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Another quiet, rainy day for me and my bun buns. I just woke up a few minutes ago, so I didn't go out too see them and give them breakfast yet, but when I do, I'll take pictures


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hershey




Hershey enjoying some home made treats.





Delilah also enjoying her treats.




Delilah still eating.

Right now the bunnies are playing inside with my little sister. I will also post some pictures of that later. It's so cute, she read them books and everything!


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 23, 2010)

] Delilah's tail! It's white underneath too.




Delilah on my guitar case and Hershey in front, just hanging out. 




Delilah having a lil lay down



Hershey with a hat




Me and Delilah


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Aug 24, 2010)

Awww what cute bunnies you have!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Aug 24, 2010)

Awww what cute bunnies you have!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Aug 24, 2010)

Awww what cute bunnies you have!


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks ! :big wink:

Hello all bunnies, dis is Delilah, my momma is finally letting me type on here. Me and Hershey were in our cage and we heard dis bad noise :shock: . Hershey got soooo scared. Momma said it was a saw. and that we are getting our new roof tonight! Momma took us in now. Hershey was too scared.

Momma says she will put pictures of the cage on later


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 30, 2010)

Delilah here, what does neuter mean??? Mommy says I am having it done really soon! will it hurt me? will i know it happened??? have you been neutered?


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Nov 6, 2010)

So I haven't posted here in forever. Been major busy with school & the bunnies so here's an update !

-Delilah is now living free range in my room and is doing amazing, she just loves it, she's even getting along with my sister's cats. She really turned into a lap bun once i brought her in ! 

-Hershey gave birth to 7 kits ( lost one ) on Oct 29th, and theyre gorgeous. (pics to follow) I love them! theyre all soo cute and fat hahah!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 6, 2010)

Why do you still call your bunny a her/she when he is a boy??

Just curious 

They are both so adorable :heartbeat:


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hahaha, well im not really sure, i think its cause of the name. Its hard to call a bunny named Delilah a he !


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey guys, think i need a diet?? - says Delilah






This is the hutch where Hershey and the kits live, ignore the boards and such under it. Each side opens individually and i have these poles so you can have them open without having to hold them. They also have a house they can go in thats inside my barn, but i dont have pictures of it.






The kits, 7 days old, Friday Nov 5th 2010  






Kits, 8 days old, Saturday Nov 6th 2010  ( cant see them all)

I will take individual picture of each kit today or tomorrow!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 7, 2010)

very cute.


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks, they have their own personalities already  now comes the chore of picking which one to keep... :expressionless


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Nov 7, 2010)

This week will be busy.........
- 2 assignments due for school
- working on delilah's santa suit for the contest
- any homework i get
- clean hershey's hutch 
- clean up after delilah (multiple times a day)
- helping a friend with some horse training issues
- plus i have to find some time to ride my horse.

how am i going to fit it all in?!?! :?
Probably wont post this week that much.

I'm off to translate my assignments into french.

bon nuit mes amis 
Miria
Delilah
Hershey
and all the kits
:bunnyhug:


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Nov 15, 2010)

really busy 2 weeks, kits are running around & eyes are open, pictures soon


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bad news. One of our kits is missing. No blood in or around the cage. It's a mystery. what a horrible way to start off the day. :tears2:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 21, 2010)

I hope you find it.

Is there anyway it could have gotten out of the hutch?


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Nov 27, 2010)

good news !  
MISSING KIT WAS FOUND! after 2 days! she was hiding behind wood that blocks off a corner of the cage, we're soooooo lucky she survived, we got our first snow and temperatures were around -5 that night, a fighter for sure! :biggrin2:


----------

